# Help please!! How to get my boys to accept being picked up???



## skritcheroo (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi... I've had my boys for around a month now, they enjoy coming out of the cage/ sit with me for hours /respond to their names and will run to me for reassurance if spooked, however, they can't seem to abide hands and refuse to be picked up (whenever I try they squeal, zoom off like miniature whippets and become very agitated/anxious). I've been forced to get around this (for practical purposes - i.e. getting them out of the cage!) by using big sleeves - and they will happily climb into the sleeve for transportation. However, I worry in terms of possible future vet visits and bathing. Basically I know I need to get them to the point where they are comfortable being HANDled. Any suggestions/ tips would be more than welcome!!

p.s. these are not the first rats I have owned (Ive been keeping them on and off for well over 10 years) but these are the first which have stumped me on this point. They were pet shop rats and EXTREMELY nervous when I first got them (in fact, judging by their behaviour and the way the shop assistant was trying to herd them into a box, I dont think they had ever been handled before).

p.p.s. If I put my hand in the cage and leave it there they wont attack it, they will - if I try and skritch them - shove it away.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Sounds like my boy Brody. He will climb right onto a sleeved arm but if I try to pick him up he backs up to a corner or squeaks. Jukka does the same during free range time. I have to slowly come in with both hands from the sides and front and scoop them up slowly in a little cup shape. And only from the front or they both jump, squeak and bolt. I noticed it happens more when Brody is wound up and chasing/wrestling Jukka. Brody is the instigater but Jukka will always make a come back and tackle him down a few minutes later. So when I pick them up, I assume they think the other boy is after them. Do your boys wrestle a lot? Chase each other?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Honestly the best way to do this is to make a point of picking them up lots, but only for sports bits of time. Pick up, put down and so on, importantly staying calm yourself. If you find it hard to get them in the cage then give them a very plain layout with no hidey holes. Repetition really works. As they get used to it hold them a little longer and stroke over there bodies before putting them down again.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

This is one instance where positive reinforcement really works. Pick them up, give them a yogi. Rinse repeat. You'll be amazed how quickly being picked up doesn't seem to bad


----------



## skritcheroo (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry for my late reply, for some reason my email notifications were off (duh on my part) - and thank you for all yours! Been trying positive reinforcement - my main problem seems to be working out a series of definitve 'steps' up to the actual holding (I can't get a hold of them at all without them wriggling into a position where I know applying pressure could hurt them and so back off [clever gits!] ) I'm thinking 1) getting them to get into my cupped hands would be good - 2)getting them to sit there for a bit would be even better but Id need an immovable treat - any ideas??? I'd say honey (sticky/lickable) but I dont know whether that would be bad for them/ make them super hyper (?). 3) lifting. 
I'm also going to start stroking/ touching them as much as possible (whether they like it or not) ... today I shall probably not be a particularly popular rat mommy! 
Andyurgay: there is a lot of wrestling/ dominance play going on atm (think they are getting a little hormonal). Will avoid side approach! Anything else working for you and your guys?


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

The only thing that seems to work when my guys are hyped up and tend to freak when I pick them up is just putting my hand in front of them, letting them sniff it and then scooping them up. I try not to scoop them so they are standing on my hands but more supporting their body with both hands, sometimes this leaves their little feet hanging off my hands and they just lay there. They have come to like being picked up though, so long as I'm not approaching them from the back or sides. Brody still tries to back up if I scoop him out of the cage but usually if I give him a small treat, then pick him up, he's more welcoming to it. Not sure exactly what it is that makes him not as comfortable being taken out since he LOVES free time, but the first treat seems to warm him up since he is extremely food driven. After he is out, its just making sure he knows its me touching him and not Jukka trying to pounce on him. Its all clear skies from there on out.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

if your holding them right, i.e. hand around there back with fingers holding there chest, either side of there arms, then you wont hurt them even if holding quite firmly. They feel very delicate and breakable but actually they are fine with this. If you get hold of them like that and then bring your other hand underneath then its a very safe and secure way of holding them. They are more likley to panic or be afraid if you hold them loosly, they dont feel secure thena nd struggle more. Its natural if they've never been held firmly or restrained that they will be worried and struggle a bit at first but once they see that you will let them go when your ready, and that struggling doesnt change that, then they will relax and let you hold them for a period of time. Even then youngsters will be squirmy and not want to stay still for long, but thats not an issue, its getting them comfortable so that you can pick them up in the middle of anything and they will let you thats important for there safety.


----------



## skritcheroo (Feb 3, 2014)

Cheers guys  - trying the hold you've suggested Isamurat, very squirmy and didnt manage to hold little Ted for long but gave treats afterwards and will rinse and repeat once he's chilled out a bit. Will check in again later and let you know if there's been any progress!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

it will probably take a week or two of lots of repetition to get them to improve. With any rats that are a bit tense about this i try and spend a couple 15-20min slots a day just sat at there cage doing pick up, put down, pick up the other one, put down, stroke, mess around in the cage rearranging it a bit, pick up, put down and so on. It gets them used to you being around there cage and part of it as well as making them see the whole pick up thing is perfectly normal and shouldnt be stressful


----------



## skritcheroo (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay - thanks  I guess having had so many chilled out rats has spoilt me somewhat! Still, I like a challenge and they are improving daily (even got a boggle this morning )


----------



## skritcheroo (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi - just thought I'd check back in and thank you all for the advice: problem sorted!


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I have one boy who hates being picked up, but has no problems climbing on me. I recently taught him the trick "up". Where I hold my hand out and he jumps on it. This has helped A LOT. He feels like he is the one choosing to be held. After that, I just cradle him to my body, and pet him or take him where I need to.


----------

